# New and Miserable



## Pufferfish (May 28, 2015)

I actually posted this in someone elses story. Sorry about that. This is my first time here. Hi everyone. I have an appt. with a gastro on the 5th of June for my colonoscopy appt. but I am going to also speak to her about the issues I've had. I am a diabetic and I started on the Victoza injections last year. They gave me awful diarehea and stomach pains. I thought I would just have to wait for my body to adjust to the meds. Well I ended up with severe stomach pains and throwing up so I quit the injections. I've lost about 30% of my hair and I think I have malabsorption. Tried to talk to my GP but he blew it off for a year. Now Ive had diarrhea for over a year now. Now I'm getting very bad bloating (Hence my profile name because I feel like a pufferfish and all those spiney things look like the locations I get stabbing pains) I'm at a loss. No one around me understands the severity of the pain and how often and fast food goes right through me. I've had to do all my own research online and now I'm getting depressed over all this. I tried metimucil tablets. They seem to work a little. At least I could eat without running to the bathroom as much as I was. Now I have severe right side pain which I think might be gall bladder pains but not sure it may just be IBS too. I get stabbing pains in so many places that I don't know how I'll ever describe what I'm going through to the Dr. I just feel like crying.


----------

